# Máy lạnh âm trần 5HP nào sẽ là cái tên được chọn cho không gian 75m²?



## lanthanhhaichau (16/3/22)

Máy lạnh âm trần 5HP phù hợp diện tích 75m² (tương đương 225m³), không gian này không quá rộng cũng không quá nhỏ, thường là phòng khách, quán ăn, trà sữa, quán café,... Và bạn đang dự định lắp dòng máy này cho không gian ấy, nhưng lại băn khoăn và do dự vì không biết thương hiệu nào thì sẽ phù hợp. Nếu đã click đọc bài viết này thì xin chúc mừng bạn đã lựa chọn đúng bài rồi đấy.







♦ Tại sao máy lạnh âm trần 5HP lại phù hợp với không gian 75m²?
- Cách tính công suất máy lạnh âm trần rất đơn giản, cứ 15m² thì tương ứng với máy lạnh công suất 1HP, như vậy 75m² là 5HP.

- Đối với máy lạnh âm trần có công suất lớn từ 3HP trở lên, việc chọn máy lệch đi 0.5HP là chuyện bình thường và không sao cả, đôi khi việc lắp dư công suất như thế cũng là một chuyện tốt, nó giúp cho hiệu suất làm việc của máy không bị quá tải, máy không cần gồng hết sức lên để làm lạnh căn phòng, giúp nâng cao tuổi thọ của máy và ít bị hư vặt hơn. Tuy nhiên, thì bạn cũng phải nhớ “tái khám định kỳ” cho nó 6 tháng/1 lần nhé.

» Xem thêm: Hướng Dẫn Cách Tính Công Suất Máy Lạnh Theo Diện Tích, Thể Tích Phòng



♦ Chọn máy lạnh âm trần thương hiệu nào chất lượng tốt?
Sau đây là một vài cái tên máy lạnh âm trần 5HP thu hút người dùng bởi chất lượng tuyệt vời và thiết kế hoàn hảo của nó:



1. Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5HP

Daikin là thương hiệu của Nhật Bản được ra đời vào năm 1995. Cũng chính vào năm đó, thế giới đã đón mừng một nhà máy sản xuất điều hòa không khí mới, và ngày nay nhà máy đó đã phát triển vượt bậc để trở thành một thương hiệu, một “thương hiệu dẫn đầu về ngành điều hòa không khí của thế giới”. Daikin luôn cho ra đời nhưng sản phẩm điều hòa chất lượng tốt, điển hình là máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5HP.



[IMG]



• Model máy : FCFC125DVM/RZFC125DY1

• Công nghệ : Nhật Bản

• Nơi sản xuất : Thái Lan

• Bảo hành : 01 năm máy, 05 năm máy nén

• Công nghệ inverter : Có

• Công suất : 42.700 Btu/ 12.5 kW/ 5 HP

• Giá bán : 42,600,000 đ

• Xem thêm model khác : https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?status=5HP



2. Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy 5HP

Mitsubishi Heavy là thương hiệu của Nhật Bản, là một chi nhánh của tập đoàn công nghiệp chế tạo cơ khí lớn nhất tại đất nước này – Mitsubishi. Thương hiệu điều hòa Mitsubishi Heavy đã có mặt trên thị trường Việt Nam hơn 20 năm, mang đến cho người tiêu dùng những công nghệ tiên tiến nhất, hiện đại nhất, mang lại sự tiện nghi tối đa trong quá trình sử dụng, máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy 5HP là một sản phẩm trong số đó.



[IMG]



• Model máy : FDT125VG/FDC125VNA

• Công nghệ : Nhật Bản

• Nơi sản xuất : Thái Lan

• Bảo hành : 02 năm

• Công suất : 42.500 Btu/ 12.5 kW/ 5 HP

• Công nghệ inverter : Có

• Giá bán : 50,300,000 đ

• Xem thêm model khác : https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?status=5HP



3. Máy lạnh âm trần LG 5HP

LG là một thương hiệu nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc ra đời vào năm 1947, và tính đến nay đã hơn 70 năm tuổi. Máy lạnh âm trần LG 5HP với thiết kế nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế chuẩn Á Đông chính là “lực hút” mạnh mẽ nhất, có lợi thế thị trường máy lạnh nhờ ưu tiên sản xuất dòng cục bộ biến tần Inverter, mang đến giải pháp tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí tiền điện nhưng với giá thành rẻ, phù hợp với đại đa số người dùng.



[IMG]



• Model máy : ATNQ48GMLE7/AUUQ48GH4

• Công nghệ : Hàn Quốc

• Nơi sản xuất : Thái Lan

• Bảo hành : 01 năm

• Công suất : 46.000 Btu/ 13.5 kW/ 5 HP

• Công nghệ inverter : Có

• Giá bán : 36,500,000 đ

• Xem thêm model khác : https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?status=5HP



4. Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic 5HP

Panasonic là một tập đoàn sản xuất điện gia dụng lớn nhất Nhật Bản, được thành lập vào năm 1918 đến nay đã phát triển toàn diện và không ngừng vươn xa hơn ra thị trường quốc tế. Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic 5HP không ngừng cải tiến bằng việc sử dụng gas R32, mã đẹp mắt, tính năng hiện đại thu hút người dùng tìm kiếm và quan tâm nhiều hơn.



[IMG]



• Model máy : S-42PU1H5B/U-42PN1H8

• Công nghệ : Nhật Bản

• Nơi sản xuất : Malaysia

• Bảo hành : 01 năm

• Công suất : 42.000Btu/ 5 HP

• Công nghệ inverter : không

• Giá bán : 33,950,000 đ

• Xem thêm model khác : https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?status=5HP



5. Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba 5HP

Toshiba là một tập đoàn đa quốc gia công nghệ cao với lịch sử 140 năm, từ năm 1873 hình thành và phát triển. Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba 5HP sử dụng công nghệ Nhật Bản và được sản xuất tại Thái Lan. Các sản phẩm ra đời ở Thái Lan dường như đã không còn xa lạ gì đối với người Việt Nam nữa, bởi tính chính xác cao cùng sự cẩn trọng trong lắp ráp chính là những lời khen ngợi từ giới chuyên môn dành cho các mặt hàng của Thái Lan.



[IMG]



• Model máy : RAV-SE1251UP-V/RAV-TE1251AP-V

• Công nghệ : Nhật Bản

• Nơi sản xuất : Thái Lan

• Bảo hành : 12 tháng

• Công suất : 12.5 kW/ 5 HP

• Công nghệ inverter : Có

• Giá bán : 40,800,000 đ

• Xem thêm model khác : https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?status=5HP



⇒ Không chỉ mang lại hiệu quả làm mát cho không gian cao mà hơn hết là đem lại tính thẩm mỹ cao cùng sự linh hoạt trong lắp đặt chính là những ưu điểm nổi bật nhất của những dòng máy lạnh âm trần 5HP nổi tiếng thế giới này. Nếu còn bất cứ thông tin nào về sản phẩm, có thể gọi 0911260247 để được Mr Luân hỗ trợ nhanh nhất.



Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu phân phối hàng chính hãng 100% - Hóa đơn bảo hành đầy đủ - Hỗ trợ giao hàng nhanh chóng miễn phí tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh và các tỉnh thành lân cận. Khách hàng cần đặt mua, thi công lắp đặt với giá thành tốt vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất.

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 0898948576 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...-am-tran-5hp-tot-nhat-danh-cho-khong-gian-75m


----------

